# See you next week



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We're pulling out in the morning for North Carolina. First trip of the season and everybody's excited to go. See you next week!!!

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a safe and enjoyable trip Mike. I hope the weather is on your side.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Drive safe, and enjoy. Easter traffic was heavy around here!


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Mike, we you get back please let me know where you like to camp at OBX. We love going down there. We usually rent a house but now with the camper we would like to know what is available. We usually stay in Duck but the crowds and traffic has really gotten bad there.

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have fun for the rest of us, wish it was me!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, we made it back tonight. We decided to drive straight down 10 1/2 hours and straight back 10 1/2 hours. My wife and I split the driving in two hour stretches so it worked out well. She's getting much more comfortable with towing the trailer and is quite good at it now. She now wants to learn to back up now, so I'll have to find someone to teach her














.

One thing I can tell you, the outback doesn't leak in pouring rain with 30 mph winds. The trailer did shake around though.

The weather for the first couple of days was rough, but the rest of the week, aside from chilly, was great. We went to Kitty Hawk to see where the Wright brothers first conquered powered flight, very awe inspiring. Those brothers were amazing.

We also visited 2 lighthouses (could only climb one), went to the North Carolina Aquariums, the Elizabethan gardens, Fort Raleigh and of course no trip is complete without hitting walmart.

We spent some time on the beach, but it was too windy and chilly to stay up there for long. Our campsite was just over the dunes from the atlantic, so we would walk up to the ocean for a bit and then go warm up in the trailer.

All in all we had a great time to kick off the season.

Didn't have the digital camera so no pics, sorry.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome back Mike!









No pics?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know, I know







When I get the regular pics back I'll try to scan and post some. Our 35mm broke, so we used a disposable. We really need to get out and buy a digital, just havent had the chance yet.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip. We picked ours up last Monday, and I can't wait to get that first weekend in. Of course, pee wee soccor started Saturday, and will run until the end of May.







Maybe little Timmy will just have to miss a game









Tim


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad your trip went well Mike and that you had safe travels. Sounds like you and the family really enjoyed it. Sorry there aren't pictures to see!


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

My kid went to Space Camp in Huntsville Alabama after Easter break so I signed up to be a chaperone. (I get to watch while my kid has fun). Then I found out they have a small Campground next to the Space Camp.

I will let you all know, it's a nice place to take the kids for a day and see the museums and rockets on display and for all you campers the price was even better. $14.00 a night for full hookup. At that price I didn't mind the grass not being cut..

Pulled my Camper from Michigan to Alabama, (my first long trip with it). it was great.


----------

